# We will dedicate bandwidth for 10.1!



## ScottW (Sep 25, 2001)

MacOSX.com plans on offering 10.1 upgrade (the Free version only) available for download via FTP assuming that the upgrade requires 10.0 to be installed already. (We wouldn't want to actually provide the full version, that would be illegal).

We have heard that many folks have got their hands on 10.1 (Release) today and if you did get this, please consider contacting us about uploading it... for distribution.

As soon as we get it... hopefully sometime this week or even Saturday or next week... we will get it online for you to download. Unless Apple has some major issues with it. 


Admin


----------



## drewday (Sep 25, 2001)

I am assuming that you'll need a burner to burn it to so you can install it? Me = teh burner on iBook w/ only OS X and PC w/o burner 

-Drew


----------



## ScottW (Sep 25, 2001)

A burner will be required. The update wants to install from a bootable CD... probably the reason Apple is not offering a download version... as it would only be for "power users" and not the general public. 

We are making it available as a service to those who have burners and the bandwidth to download it.

Admin


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drewday _
> *I am assuming that you'll need a burner to burn it to so you can install it? Me = teh burner on iBook w/ only OS X and PC w/o burner
> 
> -Drew *



I managed to get the image onto a CD by sending the image (5g64) to a friend with a PC and a burner. I'm not sure what program he uses, but I think it's called Nero, or something like that. Also, I had to convert the dmg-file to a "cd-r master" (img-file) in Disk Copy 6.5b11.

Good luck!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd been told once that Nero Burning ROM will burn .img files, however, haven't had any success with this.  Does anyone have any idea what settings or set of circumstances are required in Nero Burning ROM to burn .img files?

Ian


----------



## brodie (Sep 25, 2001)

you can install without a burner, theres a link to it somewhere in a thread here, i tried a search but didn't turn anything up. anyway, i have the link somewhere but i cant find it right now.
the basic jist of it is if you have a mounted image of 10.1 install disk, you just copy the mounted install cd to its own partition and boot from that. you won't be able to select it as a startup disk, but i think if you hold down x on startup it should find it, if not hold down command and then select it. its pretty simple once you have the mounted disk image to play with.


----------



## jeb1138 (Sep 26, 2001)

I was able to install 10.1 (5G64)  from a partition, though it wasn't just cut-and-paste.  If you want, check out the "Macavenger... your FTP" thread and I posted my experience on page 2, I believe.
Maybe something was just screwy w/ my computer, but what I wrote there is what I had to do.

Admin - if you do get someone w/ the official release CD (I assume you are wanting something straight off the CD, not the 5G64 that's been floating around) to upload an image, would you maybe consider putting together a set of instructions on how to install from a partition for people w/o CD burners?


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drewday _
> *I am assuming that you'll need a burner to burn it to so you can install it? Me = teh burner on iBook w/ only OS X and PC w/o burner
> 
> -Drew *



Why not install 9 on the iBook and burn it from there?


----------



## Xade (Sep 26, 2001)

When ??!!??


----------



## rharder (Sep 26, 2001)

If someone has the original upgrade CD, can't they create an ISO image of it? That's the standard for distributing CD images, and anyone with a PC or Mac can make the CD from it.

-Rob


----------



## ulrik (Sep 26, 2001)

there is someone on this forum who has they seybold CD, but he hasn't created the image yet...hopefully, he does soon. Saturday seems so far away... 

What the hell, I am running 5G64, why am I saying stuff like that


----------



## sfish (Sep 26, 2001)

Working on it.  If I can get my hands on a legit Mac OS X 10.1 upgrade CD, I'll ISO it and upload it.  While I'm working from my end, I hope other people are too.  It hasn't shown up in any usenet groups (that I know of) yet...


----------



## jimr (Sep 26, 2001)

Please go to this directory on the CD
<code>
cd "/Volumes/Mac OS X Install CD/System/Installation/Packages/Essentials.pkg/Contents/Resources"

</code>

and copy the contents of these two files to this list

software_version

package_version

for 5G64
they are:

s= Mac OS X
10.1 (build 5G64)

p= Major:	5
Minor:	182

and a big hooray for MacOSX.com  by showing big community spirit.  

I hope Apple accepts your proposal, as it will deflate some of the self importance on the hotline servers.

I believe that someone is playing a joke about the 5G68 issue.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 26, 2001)

So how will you prevent people who don't allready own Mac OS X 10.0 from installing 10.1? Or does the installer do that? 


I'd love to just download it, but I don't want to support piracy.


(I'm going to call the Apple Store in Columbus for a few details on how I could get the CD there today, I'll post my findings later on today)

OOPS, my  bad, I didn't read the top post carefully... sorry admin and friends!

I must look like an ass now...


----------



## rharder (Sep 26, 2001)

No, you look like a blue marble with gossamer threads spread across it. =)

-Rob


----------



## jimr (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *So how will you prevent people who don't allready own Mac OS X 10.0 from installing 10.1? Or does the installer do that?
> 
> 
> ...



quite a script that one....

checks for a previous install, checks to see it on a cd, checks to see you have disk space.

that's just the first impression, I was looking for something else.

a thin gray line on the piracy issue, it's just a matter of whether you want the post office to "<b>handle</b> your cd for 2--3weeks"  the upgrade is free and apple will probably post it when the demand goes down and the smoke clears.

anyway, pirates are an ornery lot.  just because you are a pirate doesn't mean you support them.  On the contrary........

if you want to wait, that's cool.... your donation goes to a couple of months of salary for the shipping team, the post office, the electric company, the internet company, etc.


----------



## apb3 (Sep 26, 2001)

Ordered my .1 update from appple store (1-800-MY-APPLE) and no proof of purchase required as I had ordered X originally through the apple store... Cool.

I'll still download the version posted here... I don't want to wait a couple weeks! But, i still want the CD and package from Apple - not to mention it makes me feel better. It's only $20.


----------



## sfish (Sep 26, 2001)

I know $20 is quite a bit for shipping and handling, but I wonder how much of that really goes into Apple's pocket.  Anyone have an idea?


----------



## brodie (Sep 26, 2001)

I have the 5G64 GM beta, and am quite willing to UL to the server if i can find out how. it is the final release, some guy phoned tech support and they said that it is 5G64, maybe they put some updates on it like stuffit, but i doubt it, it'll all be available thruogh software update so they wont bother. 
S, if you want it, i'll upload it. tell me how. 
but i dont want to get busteed by Apple for supplying it to you, so as a disclaimer, im sure you have it already and desire a backup copy dont you? 
paranoia......

email me admin


----------



## jimr (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *I have the 5G64 GM beta, and am quite willing to UL to the server if i can find out how. it is the final release, some guy phoned tech support and they said that it is 5G64, maybe they put some updates on it like stuffit, but i doubt it, it'll all be available thruogh software update so they wont bother.
> 
> email me admin *



if 5G64 GMbeta I doubt there is a difference 

"some guy" called Tech support

somehow more comforting than the "some guy" who said 5G68 is the final.

<b>"Somebody" with authority please clear up the hoax.</b>


----------



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2001)

I guess in theory... that even if the upgrade wont run w/o 10.0 being installed... the copy of 10.0 that you have may not be a "legit" version... and thus... us providing 10.1 to you via FTP would not be a good thing.

Folks, I think we are going to have to back down on providing 10.1...  and you will have to relay on the darkside to get your copy, unless you pay the $20, stop by a dealer on Saturday, or just outright purchase 10.1.

If we get word from Apple that it's okay... we will do it. Otherwise.... we will choose not to do it.

Thanks,

Admin


----------



## jimr (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sfish _
> *I know $20 is quite a bit for shipping and handling, but I wonder how much of that really goes into Apple's pocket.  Anyone have an idea? *



If you calculate from a purely business perspective what handling means when you have many many orders to process, count, fulfill and then pay for....
and temporarily house...
not a for profit operation= 0

and naturally, you want some good looking babes to be doing the work, too.
<blockquote>
Next month in <b>"MacTech"</b> there will be a 10 page pictorial entitled <b>Special handling girls from apple really deliver</b>
</blockquote>


----------



## brodie (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, for all the people complaining about piracy these past few months, few of them seems to have gone out and bought the damn thing, otherwise we'd know that 5G64 is the golden master, and any differences between the beta and final. also, they could have volunteered to put the update up for FTP, but again, few did.
i have the beta, and yes its a pirate, but i bought 10 and will buy 10.1 when i have the time and know its is the local UK store.



> I guess in theory... that even if the upgrade wont run w/o 10.0 being installed... the copy of 10.0 that you have may not be a "legit" version... and thus... us providing 10.1 to you via FTP would not be a good thing.



well yes, in theory, but surely if you bootlegged the 10 version you can bootleg the 10.1? 
i think if Apple say its OK then do it, a lot of people want it soon and for some reason or another can't get to it. those who bootlegged the first will just bootleg the second, and most are probably doing it now, so they wont throttle your bandwidth too much, their all on Hotline or Carracho.


----------



## jimr (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *those who bootlegged the first will just bootleg the second, and most are probably doing it now, so they wont throttle your bandwidth too much, their all on Hotline or Carracho. *



<b>I think this is the main point....</b>
Provide a legitimate and authorized way to download it and show apple how many people are willing to do that.

In the future Apple will think over their current policies and offer the updates for download immediately.  [They are on the akamai.net]

Again, it seems important that the real community not just the opportunistic people on hotline show to apple that we are already thinking different and they don't have to put out a CD and beef up their staff every time.

I can't recommend to anyone with less than 128K at their disposal to download 600 Mb, and those without CDR are SOL.   but getting things out even to regional distribution points over the net could be considered a reality at this point.  and even more so in the future.

Probably the next big release will be a purchasable item so we won't have a point to make.

<blockquote>
Otherwise, why do we even post to these groups?  You guys should all be clicking my banners and sending me $ by paypal just 'cause I took out the time to let you know my feelings.  --that's the way it should be????

</blockquote>


----------



## Lazarus18 (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree. I bought 10 (albeit at student discount) and was simply too impatient so I downloaded the 10.1 update (and I never got anything before 5G64). No big deal in my book. Apple at one point was the leader of the pack in saying that the internet changes everything about computers and networking (wasn't that a main reason for ditching the floppy?) but they insist on a physical medium for this update. I know that 600+ MB may be too much for the casual user, so of course the CD is necessary. 

But I think they should encourage spread of the update (now that it's out I mean, I'm not advocating piracy at all) by a network of individuals. It seems a bit like open sourcing, but with distribution instead of intellect. Get a ton of people to help you and you end up with better distribution at a lower cost to yourself. Seems simple to me.

-Rob


----------



## someone_else (Sep 26, 2001)

Posted on the carbon-dev list:

Subject: Build 5G64 is Mac OS X 10.1 GM release
From: Mark Turner <mark@apple.com>
To: Carbon Development <carbon-development@lists.apple.com>
Sender: carbon-development-admin@lists.apple.com
X-BeenThere: carbon-development@lists.apple.com
X-Mailman-Version: 2.0.5
List-Help: <mailto:carbon-development-request@lists.apple.com?subject=help>
List-Post: <mailto:carbon-development@lists.apple.com>
List-Subscribe: <http://www.lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/carbon-development>,
	<mailto:carbon-development-request@lists.apple.com?subject=subscribe>
List-Id: Developer discussion of programming with Carbon <carbon-development.lists.apple.com>
List-Unsubscribe: <http://www.lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/carbon-development>,
	<mailto:carbon-development-request@lists.apple.com?subject=unsubscribe>
List-Archive: <http://www.lists.apple.com/archives/carbon-development/>
Date: Tue, 25 Sep 2001 17:43:30 -0700

All,

The build currently seeded on the ADC website, 5G64, is the GM release that
was announced today at Seybold.  This build can be downloaded by ADC seed
key holders.

-M

Mark Turner ---------------------------------------------------------------
Mac OS Technology Manager                                      408.974.3001
Apple Worldwide Developer Relations                          mark@apple.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_______________________________________________
carbon-development mailing list
carbon-development@lists.apple.com
http://www.lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/carbon-development


----------



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2001)

Come Saturday, if I can walk in the store and pick up the update w/o proving I own 10.0 (which I do, and the Beta too) - we will put 10.1 upgrade online at the ftp server. We will also look for sites to mirror this as well.

Should I walk in and have to prove that I own OS X 10.0, then we will not make it available.

Overall, we want to support Apple... and not find ourself in a legal web over distribution of 10.1 upgrade.

If indeed the update has you insert your 10.0 cd for verification, then awesome, we will put it online.

Admin


----------



## apb3 (Sep 26, 2001)

As i paid for X and have my order in for v10.1 (thanks cool chick at 800-MY-APPLE!), I see it as "Fair Use" - any questions on "Fair Use" check westlaw or post here...I'll try to answer and if I don't someone will. 

I'm just too impatient to wait for the update to come in the mail (I want the CDs and Docs from Apple) or even until Saturday when I can run to the Peabody store for the free update!

(did I read correctly that the update from the Apple Store online - the $19.95 version - is slightly different than the free update that will be available Saturday at the physical stores? I thought it said somewhere that the $19.95 version includes X, 9.2, dev tools updated and a manual whereas the free updates at the stores will only be X and 9.2...)

Admin - can't say for sure if the update will make you insert the X CD. It would be a good idea, though... As far as proving you own X, From what I've heard (an apple store employee) and from my experience with ordering the update from Apple, they did not / will not make a point of verification of ownership. If you don't have X installed it won't work anyway. If one has a pirated version of X... well, they had a pirated copy of X anyway, right?


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 26, 2001)

I couldn't believe what I was hearing on the boards, so I used my newly acquired dialpad free-be e account to make a call to the Apple store in Columbus (on my macintosh over the internet... cool..)

Its true, they will be handing out cd's of 10.1 for free. The installer has some way of verifying if you ever owned 10.0 or something. Its sweet. And the chick on the phone sounded nice, too ;-)

Screw this $20 business!!!! Me and a friend are making the drive on Saturday. He doesn't have a mac (yet) so I'll get him to grab the cd anyway, and we'll see how much it costs to ship to someone ;-)

Dude!!!! Free 10.1...... I'm obviously *very* happy! I think I'll clean my room, write some papers, read a few books, clean out my downloads folder, call those people, pay my bills.....

(And I don't even drink coffee...)

10.1 for free!!!! Man! I feel like that guy on the  ?IBM? commercial where he runs around with the "runwayshoes.com" poster in the base ball field!


----------

